# Fische markieren, wenn ja wie ?



## wörni (16. März 2004)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Fische zu markieren ?

Um zum Beispiel festzustellen ob verendete Fische, zurückgesetzte Fische sind, oder z.B neu gesetzte Fische die noch nie einen Haken gesehen haben.


----------



## Jetblack (16. März 2004)

Wie willst Du pruefen, ob ein Fisch mal am Haken war? Das geht nicht.

In British Columbia, Kanada machen die folgendes.

Bei Besatz-Lachse (Fingerlinge) bekommen unter Betaeubung einen ca. 2mm langen Metallstift in den Nasenknochen geschossen und dann die Fettflosse abgeschnitten, damit man optisch erkennt, dass der Fisch markiert ist.
Auf dem Stift ist mittels der Legierungen einer Codierung hinterlegt, die Lachsart, Zuchtstation, Jahr enthaelt. Das kann aber nur ein Labor auslesen.

Also ruft die zustaendige Behoerde dazu auf, die Koepfe markierter Lachse abzugeben, einzuschicken. Damit die Akzeptanz steigt, gibt's je Jahr Verlosungen unter den Einsendern.

Das ist ein aufwendiges Verfahren, erlaubt aber die Bestimmung der Wanderrouten, Rueckkehrer zu den Laichplaetzen, Fangquote, Fangplaetze, Verluste, etc. 

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

@ Jetblack: au weia! Dazu habe ich mal in Schweden was Interessantes gehört. Die hatten seinerzeit auch die Fettflossen der Lachse zwecks Markierung abgeschnitten - mit dem Ergebnis, dass die fettflossenlosen "Krüppel" nicht beim Laichgeschäft akzeptiert wurden! Die Fettflosse ist wohl immens wichtig für die Stimulation während des Befruchtungsvorganges zwischen Milchener und Rogener!!!

Dann würde ich eher vorsichtigst ein Stück der Schwanzflossenspitze abschneiden. 

Auf alle Fälle gibt es Markierungsmöglichkeiten, denn am River Erne in Irland haben Wissenschaftler die aufsteigenden Lachse mit einem Kleinstsender getagt um deren Zug zu den Laichbetten überwachen zu können mit einem Empfänger.


----------



## Jetblack (16. März 2004)

@Karsten,

lass Dir das in BC mal in einer Hatchery zeigen - ist echt interessant.
Ich hatte mal das Glueck, dass in einer Zuchtstation am Thompson zu beobachten - das geht ratzfatz! 3-4 Frauen machen ein paar hundert Fingerlinge in der Stunde fertig. Die Sterberate liegt bei unter 0,1%.

Sender waeren bei den Fischmengen schier unbezahlbar.

Ich denke, wenn das Fehlen der Fettflosse die Libido beeinflussen wuerde, dann wuerden die es vermutlich nicht machen. Evtl. sind die Atlantischen Lachse mal wieder viel mimosenhafter, als die ganze Herde der poppenden Pacifics....

Die aufforderung zur Kopfabgabe nebst Liste der Sammelstellen findest Du uebrigens ueberall  angeschlagen.

Mehr Infos zu dem Verfahren gibt's z.B. hier
http://www.adfg.state.ak.us/pubs/afrb/vol2_n2/pahlv2n2.pdf

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

Beleidige nich meine geliebten Atlantik-Lachse! Die sterben nämlich nicht gleich nach der ersten Entjungferung so wie die pazifischen Weicheier.

Die Sensor-Markierung in Irland war Teil eines EU-Projektes - war hochinteressant, wir haben eine spanische Meeresbiologin während einer Competition kennengelernt. Die hat uns das alles mal gezeigt.

Wo war denn die hatchery? Liegt die auffem Weg in B.C.?


----------



## Jetblack (16. März 2004)

@ Karsten,

nein, die Hatchery wo wir waren ist fuer Euch ab vom Schuss. Gibt aber bestimmt auf der Insel auch welche.

Glaub mir, ich hab nix gegen Deine Lachse, die aber gegen mich! ..oderwie sonst soll ich erklaeren, dass ich noch keinen gefangen hab .... 

Jetti


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

Das liegt einfach daran, dass Du immer mit Deiner Exage und ganzen toten Makrelen am Lachsfluss angelst...

Vielleicht sollten wir Dein Salmo-Salar-Schneiderleben mal ändern und nächstes Jahr ein bisserl an norwegischen Flüssen stippen, wenn es draußen zu ruppig wird?


----------



## Jetblack (16. März 2004)

@Karsten

"Das liegt einfach daran, dass Du immer mit Deiner Exage und ganzen toten Makrelen am Lachsfluss angelst..."

...aber nur auf Aale!

Uns wird schon was einfallen, was wir machen koennen, wenn Du von meiner 1,80 Platte frustriert vorschlaegst "lass uns doch mal was Anderes machen ..."

Jetti


----------



## Karstein (16. März 2004)

Alles Weitere per Mail, wir machen hier grad wörnis Thread kaputt!


----------



## havkat (16. März 2004)

Moin!



> Beleidige nich meine geliebten Atlantik-Lachse! Die sterben nämlich nicht gleich nach der ersten Entjungferung so wie die pazifischen Weicheier.



Ich schmeiss mich ja gleich weg! :q

Zum Thema:

Um Fische zu markieren, benötigt man erstmal entspr. Equipment.
Also Zange oder Setznadel und Tags, Farbinjektor oder wattweißichnoch.

Ausserdem muss man die Handhabung dieser Geräte beherrschen, damit der markierte Fisch nich in der OP auf´m Tisch verstirbt. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber vermute stark, dass bei oben genannten Bedingungen noch eine *Genehmigung* für Markierungsaktionen dazugehört.

Wenn alle munter Tagging betreiben würden, wüsste keiner mehr watt überhaupt los is.
Markierte Lachse/Meerforellen, Karpfen, Hechte..... 

Es hat mal, glaube in Oregon, eine Markierungsaktion zwecks Ermittlung der Sterberate von releasten Salmoniden gegeben.

War nix wert! Zu viele Unsicherheitsfaktoren.

Länge des Drills, Fischgröße/Alter, Wassertemp. u. Sauerstoffgehalt, Hakensitz, Behandlung des Fangs vor dem releasen, beim releasen (Healing ja/nein), usw. usw.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. März 2004)

> Fettflosse abschneiden, Schwanzflosse beschneiden...



Sorry, aber gegen derartige oder Ähnliche Tierverstümmelungen aus Neugier möchte ich doch heftigst Protestieren. Kann ich auch irgendwie nix witziges dran finden. :v :e
Wer sowas Macht, dem Wünsch ich Schneidertage bis ans lebensende.
Wenn das in einem grossangelegten Wissenschaftlichen Programm professionell gemacht wird, dann o.k. aber nicht von jedem in Eigenregie. (Obwohl das Flossenabschneiden in nem Wissenschaftlichen Programm auch nicht gerade ratsam scheint, es gibt sanftere Methoden zur äusseren Kenntlichmachung, wie Farbmarkierungen)

Macht gute Fotos. Die meisten Fische haben wenn man ganz genau hinsieht auch individuelle Merkmale, die eine Individuenerkennung möglich machen beim Zurücksetzen. (Narben, Fehler im Schuppenkleid,.. )

Holger


----------



## Jetblack (16. März 2004)

@Geraetefetischiist,

Ich denk nicht, dass hier jemand das Herumschnippeln an Fischen propagieren will. Ich wollte nur erlaeutern wie das im grossen (ja gerade schon industriellen Stil) z.T. gemacht wird.

Jede Anwandlung von Privatpersonen und/oder kleinen Gruppen diesbezueglich ist sicherlich sinnlos (viel zu kleine Anzahl von Messwerten) und aus Tierschutzgruenden abzulehnen.

Jetblack


----------



## Knobbes (16. März 2004)

Interessantes Thema,
ich hab mir auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, ob ich einen Fisch irgendwie markieren kann, so dass es dem Fisch nix ausmacht, hab aber auch nix gefunden.
Einmal hatte ich einen ca. 40 cmHecht gefangen, der hatte unterhalb der Rückenflosse eine ca. 10 cm lange Fläche wo keine Schuppen waren,den Hecht hab ich wieder zurückgesetzt.
2 Jahre später hab ich an der selbe Stellen einen Hecht   mit ca.80cm und 4,5 kg gefangen.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht absolut sicher, aber der hatte an der selben Stelle auch einen Schuppenlosen streifen, ob das derselbe war?
Ich glaubs mal.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Urlauber (16. März 2004)

Hallo @ all,

ich möchte mich an dieser Stele gerne der Meinung von Holger anschliessen!Wissenschaftliche Projekte lass ich mal aussen vor,denn die machen sicherlich Sinn,aber aus purer Neugier Fische markieren,verstümmeln oder in sonst einer Form erkennbar machen grenzt ja wohl irgendwo an Perversion!
Was soll denn bitte mit dem Wiedererkennen der Fische bezweckt werden?Deshalb meine Bitte an die Befürworter solcher Markierungsmaßnahmen: Nennt mir bitte EINEN Grund FÜR das Markieren der Fische,welcher aus logischen, ethischen oder sonst welchen Gründen auch bei den Gegnern der Fischerei (und davon gibt es ne Menge!) bestehen könnte!!Ich denke mit soetwas katapultieren wir Angler uns noch weiter ins Abseits als wir schon stehen!
Ich zumindest erfreue mich beim Fischen einer intakten Natur und habe ich einen Fisch gefangen,so ist dieser Fisch in dem Moment MEIN spezieller Fisch,den ich nun zurücksetze oder verwerte.Je nachdem....Hätte dieser Fisch irgendeine Markierund o.ä. wäre er in meinen Augen nur noch die Hälfte Wert,denn er würde dadurch an Individualität und Ursprünglichkeit verlieren,ja er verkäme so zu einer Art "Sportobjekt" in meinen Augen!!Sollte es in der Fischerei einmal soweit kommen,werde ich mein Angelgeschirr verkaufen!Versprochen!

Gruß,Florian


----------



## Neckarangler (16. März 2004)

sehe ich exakt genauso. ein fisch ist so ein wunderschoenes geschoepf der natur. wenn der jetzt nen roten streifen hat, waere er fuer mich verstuemmelt und gar nicht mehr schoen. wie gesagt eben nur noch ein sportobjekt wie ein tennisball.

trotzdem wollt ich ma fragen wieso ihr nicht auf die banale idee kommt lack oder eben edding usw. zu verwenden. ich mein n boot streicht man ja auuch einfach mit farbe an....


----------



## wörni (17. März 2004)

Hallo, hallo  Freunde  

ich wollte mit dieser Frage hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen. Es hätte ja sein können das es eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Fisch zu markieren ohne ihn in irgendeiner weise zu verstümmeln oder zu lackieren  

Is ja logisch, wenn jeder dem Fisch sein BRANDZEICHEN reinschnitzten dürfte, daß das mit angeln rein gar nichts mehr zu tun hat. Flossen abschneiden, oder ne Kerbe reinschneiden verurteile ich genauso wie wahrscheinlich jeder andere vernünftige Mensch auch.

Habe in der kurzen Zeit, in der ich mich hier im Board rumtreibe,  eine Menge von euch gelernt und ohne lange zu überlegen diesen Thread hier eröffnet,. War wohl ein bißchen naiv.

Der Hintergrund warum ich diese Frage stelle, ist folgender.

Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer sind letztes Frühjahr eine ganze Menge (mehr als normal im Frühjahr) Karpfen tot angetrieben worden. Und auf Grund der Größe der Tiere konnten wir schon mal ausschließen, daß es sich NICHT NUR um Fische handelte die im Herbst neu gesetzt wurden. Da auch ne Menge Fische dabei waren, die größer waren als die Gesetzten.

Jetzt gibt es natürlich diskussionen darüber ob Mitglieder die vielleicht die Fische fangen aber anschliesend wieder releasen (ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, und es gibt verschiedene Einstellungen zu dem Thema, sollte aber bitte auch nicht näher darauf eingegangen werden, da es nicht das Thema ist in diesem Thread) Schuld sind am sterben der Fische.

Mein Gedanke darauf hin war eben, falls es ein Mittel geben würde die Fische zu markieren (Tierschutz etc. muß gewährleistet sein) könnten Angler die die Fisch releasen Ihre Fische markieren, und falls so eine Situation nochmals auftritt könnte man vielleicht Rückschlüße ziehen ob es alle Fische betrifft oder eben nur die schon mal gehakt wurden.

Also bitte keine großen Emotionen, war wirklich nur ne naive Frage. Hätte ja sein können das es sowas wie nen Karpfenflossenabdruck gibt, der sich eindeutig zuorden läßt


----------



## Karstein (17. März 2004)

@ wörni: ich persönlich hatte es auch so verstanden, dass Du nicht eine Karpfendame (die ja angeblich schon mit Vornamen tituliert werden in Fachkreisen?) markieren möchtest, damit der nächste Fänger sie nächste Woche - mit 50gr mehr auf den Gräten - wieder identifizieren kann.

Ich finde diesen Thread im Gegenteil sehr interessant - gerade für all die emsigen Vereine, die uns z.B. die Lachse und Meerforellen wieder einbürgern mit Erfolg. Und die bestimmt ein berechtigtes Interesse an einer Wiedererkennung haben.

Schade ist nur, dass wir hier in unseren Reihen keine Fischereibiologen haben, die uns hierüber fundiertere Aussagen liefern können zu dem Thema...


----------

